# Tips for Keeping the Passion Alive in Your Marriage



## Administrator

When you hear the word “passion” you probably envision a romantic scene from a movie where two lovers connect in a heated embrace. Many married couples say admit that after they got married, the spark went out of their relationship. It may have taken months or years, but the passionate flame they once felt has dimmed or gone out completely. If you feel like there is a little room for some extra spark in your marriage, consider the tips below.

*Ways to Keep Your Marriage Passionate*

he first thing you need to do is cultivate a reasonable understanding of what a passionate marriage looks like. It is unrealistic to expect that you and your partner will enjoy candle-lit dinners every night or that you will have time for romantic getaways every other weekend. If you consult the dictionary, the word passion means, “any powerful or compelling emotion or feeling” – another definition is, “strong amorous feeling or desire”. While many people connect the word “passion” with “romance”, it is more about the actual connection you feel with a person than the expression of that connection.

If you keep this definition of passion in mind you will find it easy to believe that the secret to a passionate marriage lies in maintaining a strong emotional connection with your spouse or partner. Keeping the passion alive in your marriage is as simple as spending time together, sharing activities you both enjoy, having healthy communication, and connecting in an intimate way. Being in a passionate marriage is about sharing your life with someone and taking joy in that person for the rest of your life. Below you will find a list of simple tips for maintaining a passionate relationship with your partner:

•	*Communicate with your partner on a deeper level* – Communication is the key to a healthy marriage and the more you really listen to your partner, the closer the two of you will become. Pay attention when you partner speaks and be an active participant in the conversation. The more you learn about your partner, the stronger your love will be.

•	*Express love in the ways that have meaning* – Every one expresses and experiences love in different ways. For some people, showing love means giving gifts or spending quality time with a loved one. For others, it might be about verbal expressions of love or acts of kindness. Take the time to learn how your partner experiences love and give your love to him or her in those ways.

•	*Be patient, respectful, and understanding* – Conflict and arguments are a part of any healthy relationship and how you handle these moments says a lot about the strength of your marriage. Avoid name-calling and blame during arguments and make sure that both parties are able to express their thoughts and feelings in a healthy way. Compromise is very important in a passionate relationship and it will be a natural product of the respect and love you have for your partner.

•	*Take joy in each other’s bodies* – Sexual intimacy is an incredibly important part of a passionate marriage but every sexual encounter you have with your partner does not need to be worthy of a romance novel. Take the time to explore your partner’s body as well as your own and learn about the things each of you enjoys. Don’t be afraid to experiment within the safety of your relationship and make time for sex if it doesn’t happen spontaneously as often as you and your partner would like.

Hopefully by now you understand what passion is and what role it plays in your marriage. Cultivating a passionate marriage is not about spending money on gifts, going on romantic dates, or having mind-blowing sex – it is about understanding and appreciating your partner for who they are and allowing them to do the same for you. If you still love, respect, and enjoy your partner then you possess the keys to a passionate marriage.

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## altaclara29

This article is right on target to my beliefs. However, how do you have a relationship with someone who doesn't participate on the communication part? Never, nada, ever. Been married 16 years and trying to reconnect but my husband is only focused on nagging me about the sex part. I try to explain the whole communication part, or slowly try to get something out of him. I never nag, I never push, and if he doesn't participate, I simply go my way and leave him alone. But, he's been getting his way with the sex, maybe not as much as he wants, and not pornish enough for him, but, still, at least 3-4 times a week. I rarely orgasm because I'm just not that into it, and he's insulted. I explain if we had a deeper understanding of each other then I would be happy to participate more. So, where am I going wrong? I'm refusing to participate in things I find offensive and he's getting more angry. I've even suggested he could hire someone to have sex with if it's that important to him. But, he thinks this whole thing is my fault, of course. I'm of reasonable thinking, so, this doesn't affect me in a bad way.


----------

